# Trying my luck at Belmar again



## jungfish (Dec 27, 2005)

Will be fishing all ver Belmar and possibly at Point Pleasant Inlet and the surf. Hopefully will be able to get out there on thursday. I here they are catching some good size stripers and blues and the togs are still producing on the boats.

Bunker and mullet seemed to be hard to come by the last time I was there so I will be buying some spots here and MD and bringing them over. Does anyone know where in the belamr area I can get frst bunker from? Last time I checked the Fishherman's Den they were completely out of bunker and mullets.

Any advice other then Belmar that you would reccomend fishing that is within a 20 miles radius of Belmar? Targeting Togs, Stripers and bluefish.

This is KT_UMCP over at Jungfish's house using his account.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

OK that was me at Jungfish's house posting. Anyone planning on venturing to Belmar anytime this week? If so let me know I just picked up about 4 pounds of spot and one big mullet for bait. I am planning to do some togging and striper and blue surf fishing.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Fished the Shark river Inlet today at Belmar and came home with 3 keeper togs. Pic of togs is posted in the photo gallery.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

3 keepers will be headed out wendesday again


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice catch!! Sure taste good don't they? Wish I didn't have to work I would love to get out and wet some lines.


----------

